# Sleep: How Much is too Much?



## katdoug (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey all,

I got Reina about a week ago (she's 8 weeks old now). The room she lives in is about 22C, she has a CHE on all the time, and she never feels cold. She runs on her wheel every night (or at least practices her finger painting with poop on it...), eats some food and drinks some water every night. I don't wake her up after 9am or before 7pm during the day, and when I do she is alert and explore-y/snuggle-y for about 20 or 30 minutes. After that she gets grumpy and huffy and clearly wants to just go back to sleep.

I understand that she is a baby with some growing to do, but I'm wondering how long this super-sleepy stage lasts? Could she be too hot from the lamp? Or are they just sleepy little critters? She sleeps through my lifting her hidey-house and blanket off her!


----------



## shawnwk1 (Jul 8, 2011)

babies sleep A LOT any way mine slept for like 22-23 hours a day when they were real young babies (i say real young cuz they are technically still babies lol), but 7 pm is still pretty early to be waking the little one up. it's a personal choice when you wake them up, but i know most on here don't wake their hedgies up before about 9 pm even as adults since they are nocturnal animals. mine never wake before about 9:30-10pm or later on their own if i let them wake on their own, but i generally try to wake them up at 9-9:30 to keep them on a strict routine which is very important for them as they tend to get very grouchy if i go off their routine even the slightest bit. the sleepy stage really varies with each hedgie and can be anywhere from 4 months to a year or longer, but as mentioned they are always going to be nocturnal and need their sleep during the day.


----------

